# SV weights



## dr k (Jan 7, 2020)

Just an FYI thread. I picked up these clear  glass gems for $1 at the dollar tree. I vac sealed them to place on top of the food  to keep food submerged but being glass could be placed in the bag with food. 

I put a plastic disc over my mash when fementing peppers and these should work on top of the disc as a weight for that as well to keep the mash under the brine.


----------



## S-met (Jan 7, 2020)

Great Idea. I have the same bag for thatand occasional fermentation weight support.
Sometimes I vac seal a stainless steel spoon with the Item of its a short SV like veggies for 60-90 min. I feel differently about 10hr with salty or acidic, but those usually have sufficient weight to stay submerged.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2020)

That’s a very good idea! For my meat brining I vac packed two plastic coated dumbbells.


----------



## S-met (Jan 7, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> That’s a very good idea! For my meat brining I vac packed two plastic coated dumbbells.


Hey, don't call me a dumbbell


----------



## nutt (Jan 7, 2020)

I went to Ace to search for something made out of 100% SS and could not find anything that fit what I wanted......Will be going to West Marine or something down the road I guess. I did not want to vac pac was my original plan. I’m currently still using spoons :-(

Thought about using something cool, and to make people laugh when they came over and would see me pull a 25mm wrench out of my SV as a weight. Or something like that, something that would come out from under my Volvo‘s.(not the 25mm end wrench part holy smokes!)


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2020)

Good idea    I need to have something for weight


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2020)

I was using butter knifes on top as weight without sealing and they would get hard water calcification.


----------

